# Are my fry growing slow or are these fry on STEROIDS??



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I like to look at other breeder's fry on youtube, being a new breeder I like to compare my progress.. and one thing I have noticed is some other breeder's fry in the same week as mine are MUCH larger than mine which makes me wonder if i'm doing something wrong?


observe my fry at 5 weeks..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfqisOCBgwQ


observe another breeder's fry at 5 weeks..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Ulal2pNXY


another breeder's fry at 5 weeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmBFKXSnPBQ


and yet another breeder's fry at 5 weeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEZeMfziaAM

i could go on with more videos but you get the picture...
i'm so confused... i felt like i been doing everything right with all my research.. yet how the heck do they get their fry so grow so fast?? are they feeding them steroids?? could they be lying?? could they ALL be lying??


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm not a breeder but I have read that they grow faster if they have a bigger tank??


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a link to the average growth of betta fry: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=846

IMO your bettas are normal. You can boost their growth a bit by always having live food in the tank so they can snack 24/7. 

Using pumps can also help boost their growth - it keeps the water in better condition thus giving fry big appetites.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Also fry put out a growth reduction hormone to keep their brothers and sisters smaller so they can be the ones to get big and strong. This is why a bigger tank, and lotsa water changes help fry get big.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

the best way to get them to grow is lots of quality foods and daily water changes. I think the same as you, mine are normal, but I haven't power grown them. This new spawn I plan to try to power grow to see if I get get them big faster


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All the above is true. Here's my recipe for growth (as in from 1/2 inch to adult size in a month):

30 gallon

90F

3-4 feedings of frozen bloodworm and Atison Betta Pro a day. 

Very frequent 50%-75%water water changes ( I usually change it every day or at the very least every 2-3 days).


----------

